# Your favourite ASF thread



## Joe Blow

Merry Christmas everyone! 

:xmastree

ASF is about nine and a half years old now, and more than 20,000 threads have been created in that time. There's some great threads out there, so I thought it's about time we had one thread to act as a reference point. Perhaps there's another one of these threads out there that I've somehow missed, and if there is I might merge this one with it to give it a bump.

Most of our newest members probably haven't had a good look into the ASF archives yet, so perhaps it's time to dig up some gems and bring them to the surface?

What has been the thread that you have found the most valuable, interesting or entertaining?

Thank you to everyone for visiting ASF, posting, and helping to create the community that we have here.

If you haven't voted yet, please consider giving ASF a Christmas gift by voting for us at The Bull in their Stockies Awards. It's a bit on an uphill battle at the moment, but it would be nice to get a silver medal. Thank you for your support!


----------



## burglar

Joe Blow said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> :xmastree




Many good threads here!

Amongst the most entertaining <Squirrels, Squirrels, Squirrels!>

Amongst my personal favourites,<How's your flowers, Pops?>


----------



## cynic

burglar said:


> Many good threads here!
> 
> Amongst the most entertaining <Squirrels, Squirrels, Squirrels!>
> 
> Amongst my personal favourites,<How's your flowers, Pops?>



+1

I'd have to agree that amongst the many illuminating threads here at ASF, the squirrels thread is difficult to surpass.

Having a low maintenance garden where everything happily grows unaided, I am insufficiently qualified to fully appreciate the flowers thread. (The only time I ever have cause to work in my garden is when those annoying council enforcement officers make unannounced visits threatening me with legal action for noncompliance with their offensive epistles.)


----------



## trainspotter

Without a doubt it has got to be the "Resisting Climate Hysteria" Thread. Just like the The Lernaean Hydra, if you cut off one head it simply regenerates another cranium more obtuse than the last.


----------



## Logique

I like "XAO Technical Analysis".

But certainly found "Garpal Gumnut Lawyers and Trolley Service: Representing Capt.Emad" very thought provoking


----------



## Darc Knight

ASF, solving the World's problems one thread at a time.


----------

